# Looking for a used plow...1996 Dodge 1500 4x4



## ilhmt (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm looking for a used plow for my 1996 Dodge 1500. I need everything so I am looking for a COMPLETE set up. I would be interested in a uni mount or ultra mount set up if I can't find a complete one. Hopefully I will find one in Illinois or a surrounding state.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Did you try looking in the used truck and snowplowing equipment forum here on PlowSite? There is always alot of plows for sale there at any given time. Worth a look. Welcome to PlowSite by the way! :waving: Mike


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

Also check your area Dodge dealers. I found my used Western at a Dodge dealership. He told me he always strips the plows off of any vehicle that gets traded in. Says in his experience, the vehicle will sell quicker to the general public without a plow. So then he just listed the plows he had in the local Pennysaver to sell.


----------



## TLMJR (Jan 29, 2005)

*Meyers Plow for sale*

I bought a 97 2500 last summer that had a plow set up on it. I'll never use it.
Planned on selling it locally but we haven't had any snow, even the ski areas are closed. 
The plow is a Meyers 7.5 with joystick controller and light bar. All mount hardware is included, even electric.
I am north of Seattle by about 50 miles, it rarely snows here. The guy I bought the truck from said he only plowed 6-8 times with this set-up.
I'll never use it.
I want $1000 for the package. Truck frt to the midwest I guess to be around 
$250, 
I'll be hapy to send you pictures if you want.
Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I got lucky. I bought a MM1 Fisher last Sept. from a guy that was moving to FLA. that same day, I went to look at it. Had a 2500 of the same year instead of the 1500, but the mounts fit. He only did 2-3 driveways with it. Good shape. He had it in the paper for 1200.00, but since he kept it at a neighbor`s house and had to move it, and told him the mounts, "wouldn`t fit:", I offered him 300.00 and he took it !


----------

